# קרדיטים!!!



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

קרדיטים!!! 
אז מחר אנחנו חוגגים חודש כזוג נשוי ובדיוק עכשיו יש לי קצת זמן לקרדיטים 
אז אני רגינה בת 27, מהנדסת בחברת היי טק ובעלי מקס, ביוכימאי. אנחנו מכירים כבר שנים (מהחטיבה) וביחד כבר 8 שנים (ההצעה הגיעה אחרי שבע וחצי שנים).


----------



## yael s d (23/5/13)

איזה כייף! תירוץ לא ללמוד! 
תמונה שנראית מתוך קטלוג


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

ההצעה 
לצערי אין לי תמונות מההצעה כי היינו שם לבד... אבל אני מצרפת תמונה של המקום!
אז ההצעה הייתה בגרמניה כשהיינו שם בטיול בספטמבר 
בדרך לחבר שלנו במינכן, בעלי מאוד רצה לעצור לראות איזו טירה, אמרתי לו שכבר מאוחר ומקסימום נישאר לישון איפשהו ליד ובבוקר נעלה לראות אותה כי כבר החשיך והטיפוס אליה די ארוך + אין תאורה + לחות על הכביש, בקיצור רעיון גרוע אבל איכשהו הסכמתי.
כשהגענו למעלה הוא אמר לי "בואי נישאר עד שיחשיך, אני רוצה להראות לך משהו עם המקרן" (היה לו מקרן נייד איתו כי הוא התחיל את הטיול מכנס אי שם במזרח גרמניה).
בערך שם כבר התחלתי לחשוד, או שהוא התחרפן לגמרי בגלל האוויר הצח או שהנה זה קורה.
כשהחשיך לגמרי, הוא הקרין לי מצגת שקופיות עם כל מיני תמונות שלנו וברקע התנגן השיר של ברונו מארס marry you, ואז הוא ירד על ברך אחת ושלף את הטבעת 
כמובן שאמרתי כן...


----------



## ronitvas (23/5/13)

איזה כיף!!! 
התמונה מאולמות האבירים בעכו?


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

בדרך לפלמחים... 
זה אחד המבנים הנטושים האלה שמפוזרים בכל הארץ בכל מיני שדות בצד הכביש


----------



## ronitvas (23/5/13)

איזה יופי!


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

מקום!!! האחוזה בבית חנן! 
מראש הגבלנו את עצמינו במספר המקומות שהולכים לראות, גם כי זה מבלבל וגם כי לא כל כך יש לנו זמן...
כמה המלצות, לפני שמחליטים מה לראות, להוריד ממשרד הפנים את הרשימה השחורה של מקומות ללא היתר ולהימנע מהם, אני יודעת שזה מאוד נדיר שסוגרים מקומות, אבל זה קורה....
לעשות מחקר מעמיק באינטרנט לגבי מקומות שרוצים לראות, גם מבחינת הטעם האישי של כל זוג וגם מבחינת המלצות. אני אישית חיפשתי המלצות שליליות על מקומות שרצינו לראות וראיתי אם יש איזה דפוס חוזר של אותה הבעיה במקום מסוים וכשבאנו לראות, ידענות על איזה נקודות ללחוץ על מנת לראות אם הם השתפרו מאז הדעות השליליות.

אז האחוזה בבית חנן...
מהרגע שנכנסנו ידענו ששם אנחנו רוצים להתחתן, המקום פשוט מהמם!
הצוות המקסים של האחוזה והקייטרינג איתו הם עובדים, טעם וצבע, פשוט מושלם!
כפיר ויאיר עשו לנו את הערב, דאגו שהכל יתפקד ושלא נצטרך לדאוג לכלום!
פולה החמודה, שהייתה איתנו בקשר כמה חודשים לפני החתונה והכווינה אותנו והסבירה לנו.
הבר שתפקד מעולה, המלצרים, הטבחים.
בקיצור מושלם!


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

בחופה


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/5/13)

זה הרב אמיר וינד?


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

אכן


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/5/13)

זיהיתי גם מאחורה


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

השולחנות 
לא לקחנו עיצוב מעבר למה שהמקום מספק, גם כי לפי דעתי זה לא נחוץ וגם כי כל דבר מעבר היה הורס את המראה הכפרי...


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

ועוד... 
מראה מתוך החופה


----------



## Bobbachka (25/5/13)

אחח... מקסים כתמיד!


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

ההזמנה 
את ההזמנה עיצבה לנו חברה טובה 
ראינו כל מיני הזמנות שאהבנו והראנו לה והיא ישר קלטה את הראש שלנו!!!
הדפסנו בפרי פרינט בחולון, מתוך חישוב שעשינו של הדפסה+מעטפות+מגנט תזכורת, יצא הכי משתלם, והחברה שעובדים שם ממש נחמדים!


----------



## ronitvas (23/5/13)

איזה יפים אתם


----------



## אינקה14 (24/5/13)

מזל טוב! הזמנה מהממת! 
Go yohana go!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

yohana rules!


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

והכי חשוב... שמלה! 
מראש ידעתי שאין לי לא זמן ולא כוח להסתובב ולחפש שמלה. ולכן חשבתי שאני אזמין באיביי, אחר כך חשבתי ללכת לתופרת פרטית, בסופו של דבר אמא שלי נזכרה שיש לה פציינט שתופר שמלות כלה וערב לכמה סלונים מוכרים...
באתי אליו, אמרתי לו כמה קווים מנחים לשמלה ואמרתי לו do your magic.
עד הרגע שבו לקחתי את השמלה לא ידעתי בדיוק איך היא תיראה (חוץ מהתחרה שאותה קניתי איתו ביחד...)
נראה לי שהתוצאה יצאה סבבה לגמרי


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

ומאחור


----------



## Guronet (24/5/13)

WOW!!


----------



## yaeli beli (24/5/13)

מאוד-מאוד יפה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/5/13)

החלק האחורי של השמלה מהמם!


----------



## RegiKo (23/5/13)

ובחופה


----------



## RegiKo (24/5/13)

ועוד אחת מקדימה


----------



## RegiKo (24/5/13)

שמלה להחלפה... 
נקנתה יום לפני החתונה ברחוב אלנבי בתל אביב באחת מהחנויות של שמלות האירעים


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

ועוד אחת...


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/5/13)

יצאה מעולה! והתמונה נהדרת, את יפיפיה!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

תודה לכולן!


----------



## RegiKo (24/5/13)

סורי חייבת לזוז... 
אמשיך בהזדמנות הקרובה


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

מסיבת רווקות/רווקים 
לא חשבתי שתהיה לי מסיבת רווקות כי רוב החברים שלי הם גברים, אבל בכל זאת חברה אחת החליטה שצריכה להיות לי מסיבת רווקות, אז יום שישי אחד היא ארגנה את החברות הטובות המועטות שיש לי ונסענו לטייל בצפון (איזור זכרון יעקב), לפני הטיול ישבנו לאכול ארוחת בוקר מטורפת, כל אחת מהבנות הכינה משהו ויצא שהיה המון המון אוכל!!! אחרי הטיול ישבנו לאכול סטייקים (just the way i like it) והן ארגנו לי משחק ממש נחמד שבו הייתי צריכה לנחש מה בעלי לעתיד ענה על כל מיני שאלות שהן שאלו אותו (הן צילמו אותו בווידאו לפני עונה על השאלות), על כל תשובה נכונה קיבלתי פרס (בסופו של דבר הביאו לי את הפרסים גם על התשובות הלא נכונות), הן כתבו לי גם ברכה ממש מרגשת, קיצר היה ממש נחמד!
סופשבוע לפני החתונה, נסענו לקנות כל מיני שטויות לרחבה בתל אביב, אחרי שקנינ ו הכל ישבנו לאכול והוא אמר לי שאנחנו נוסעים לצפון לנוח קצת לפני החתונה, אמרתי לו שזה לא מתאים כי יש עוד דברים לעשות כמו סידורי שולחנות וכו' אבל הוא ממש התעקש, אז נסענו...
כשהגענו לצימרים חיכו לנו שם כל החברים שלנו עם מנגל והמון אלכוהול, זה היה פשוט אדיר איך הוא ארגן את כולם לבוא לצפון והצליח לשמור את זה בסוד... אז בעצם היו לנו מסיבת רווקי, מסיבת רווקות ומסיבת רווקים/רווקות


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

די ג'יי - שלומי שפיר 
אצלנו בגן הדי ג'יי כלול במחיר המנה ויש בחירה בין 2 חברות, מוזיקה פלוס ו fat cat.
אז מתוך כבוד לחתול שלנו, כמובן שבחרנו בחברה השניה...
שלומי היה היחיד שנפגשנו איתו וישר התאהבנו (בין היתר בגלל העובדה שהוא השקה אותנו בצ'ייסרים של ג'יימסון בזמן הפגישה )
לא באנו בגישה של "אנחנו נביא לך רשימת שירים" אלא ישבנו איתו וסיפרנו מה אנחנו אוהבים, מי הקהל שלנו ומה הוא ממליץ.
החתונה נמשכה עד כמעט 3 בלילה וכל הזמן הרחבה הייתה מלאה! שלומי ידע בדיוק איך להקפיץ את הקהל, מה לנגן ומתי, בקיצור מומלץ בחום!!!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

ותמונה של החתול...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

צלמיייםםםםם!!! שחר דרורי וטל סרדניוף 
חיפוש צלמים היה החלק היחיד שבאמת התעמקנו בו...
הלכנו לראות בערך 10 צלמים שונים, כולל צלמים שצילמו 3 מזוגות החברים שלנו ואהבנו את התמונוץ אבל הם היו יקרים יתר על המידה ואחד הצלמים היה גם די מגעיל אז וויתרנו.
אחרי שיצאנו מהפגישה עם שחר, בעלי אמר לי שזהו מצאנו את הצלם שלנו!
בבוקר החתונה, שחר הגיע אליי הביתה, טל הגיע טיפה אחריו וניר הגיע לחתן הביתה.
מעבר לתמונות המעולות, גם האופי שלו ממש מדהים והיה לנו חשוב לבלות את יום החתונה עם אנשים שכיף לנו איתם...
שחר, טל וניר (צלם סטילס נוסף) היו פשוט מדהימים!!! היה לנו כל כך כיף איתם שבאמצע הצילומים החלטנו לקפוץ להצטלם קצת בפלמחים 
התמונות יצאו בדיוק כמו שרצינו, אנחנו לא אוהבים את התמונות האומנותיות מדי שנראות כאילו הן לקוחות משער של מגזין, עם תאורה שזורחת לחתן/כלה מהאוזניים וכל מיני פוטושופים מוגזמים למינהם...
התמונות מאוד טבעיות, רואים הבעות פנים אמיתיות של אנשים, וזה בדיוק מה שרצינו...
בקיצור שחר, טל וניר מומלצים בטירוף!!! גם הצילומים וגם האופי המדהים יוצרים שילוב מנצח!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

תמונה מההתארגנות בבית...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

ובעלי יוצא מהבית...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

והנה נפגשים  
כמובן שקודם כל אומרים שלום לכלבה


----------



## Shmutzi (26/5/13)




----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

וסוף סוף נפגשים...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

מקדימים...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

מקדימים...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

מקדימים...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

בים...


----------



## לולית23 (25/5/13)

תמונה מיוחדת! 
ממש מקסימה!
אהבתי מאוד מאוד
אתם יפים ומאושרים בה
המון מזל טוב!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## תותית1212 (26/5/13)

האמת- תמונה אש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
אבל.... בחול??

seriously?! הוא יושב בחול עם החליפה?!

חחח... אני לא הייתי מתקרבת.. אבל רק כי יש לי בעיית חול


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

תודה!!!! 
כן היינו בחול עם החליפה והשמלה...
זה מצחיק כי היה שם עוד זוג שהצטלם אבל לטראש דה דרס והם הסתכלו עלינו מאוד מוזר כי אנחנו הצטלמנו לחתונה...

נראה לי אני הכלה היחידה בעולם שהתרוצצה עם שמלת הכלה בחוף הים ביום חתונתה


----------



## ronitvas (28/5/13)

גם אנחנו הצטלמנו בים


----------



## RegiKo (29/5/13)

הכי כיף!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

בים...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

ריקוד...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

ועוד ריקוד 
אגב, רק אחרי שראיתי את התמונות שמתי לב שעשו לנו קצת עשן בריקוד (אנחנו לא לקחנו שום אטרקציות)...
האחוזה לא מפסיקים להפתיע


----------



## yeela10 (26/5/13)

תמונה מדהימה


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

ואחרונה בים...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

ובאוטו  
לקחנו את האוטו של אבא שלי, גם בגלל שיש הרבה מקום וגם כי נראה לי מגניב לקחת אוטו כל כך גברי ולקשט אותו בוורוד


----------



## Fragile rose (26/5/13)

יאיר לפיד היה הנהג?


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

הא? 
למה יאיר לפיד?


----------



## Raspail (25/5/13)

יאאא איזה כיף!!! איזו כלה קולית את 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את נראית כ"כ רגועה וזורמת! ויפייפיה אמיתית!!! 
המון מזל טוב!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

איפור - טל פלג 
האחת והיחידה! אין לי מילים לתאר כמה הבחורה הזאת מושלמת!!!
הספיק לי להציץ באתר שלה כדי לדעת שאני רוצה שהיא תאפר אותי ביום החתונה!!!
יש לה אישיות כובשת, היה לי ממש כיף איתה.
האיפור היה מהמם, החזיק כל הלילה, ולא הפסקתי לקבל מחמאות 

אני ממליצה עליה בחום!!!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

איפור...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

איפור...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

איפור, אחרונה וזהו


----------



## FayeV (26/5/13)

וואו, איזו תמונה!
ובאופן כללי, כל הכבוד על הבחירות שלכם - את נראית נהדר בשמלה, והאחוזה היא אחד המקומות היפים ביותר בהם הייתי.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (26/5/13)

איזו תמונה !!


----------



## Shmutzi (26/5/13)

איזה איפור יפה! 
ממש ממש מתאים לך 
ובאמת אין כמו טל לאיפור


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

שיער - כרמל יהלום 
גם כאן, כמו האיפור, ידעתי שאני רוצה את כרמל יהלום...
כבר מתסרוקת הנסיון ידעתי שיהיה לי ממש כיף איתה, וצדקתי.
אין לי מילים לתאר איזה כיף היה לי איתה מהרגע שהיא הגיעה אליי הביתה...
אני לא הייתי סגורה על התסרוקת שאני רוצה עד יום החתונה, וכשהיא הגיעה אליי הסברתי לה בערך מה בא לי והיא קלעה בול.
השיער שלי נראה בדיוק כמו שדימיינתי אותו והחזיק כל הערב!

כרמל מדהימה, ממליצה עליה בחום!


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

שיער...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

שיער...


----------



## RegiKo (25/5/13)

אמשיך אחר כך


----------



## FeeBeeT (26/5/13)

מצפה בכיליון עיניים להמשך... 
הכל נראה ממש יפה בינתיים! השמלה והאיפור ממש מתאימים לך!


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

יאללה חזרתי! אז... חליפת חתן! 
על פי כמה המלצות מחברים, הלכנו לחנות באשדוד...
היה שם מבחר מטורף אבל אנחנו די היינו סגורים על הסגנון והצבע.
המוכרים היו מקצועיים מאוד וישר התאימו לו משהו שישב עליו בול.
קנינו חליפה, חולצה מכופתרת, עניבה, חגורה ונעליים וזה יצא לנו פחות מ1000 שקל!

התוצאה לפניכן 

אגב הנה הפרטים של החנות
מטל מ.י. בע"מ, החנות נמצאת במרכז טופז ,רח' מונטיפיורי 6, רובע ט"ו אשדוד. ויש לי גם טלפון 08-8665527
מאוד מומלץ!


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

טבעות!!! 
מראש ידענו שאנחנו רוצים את אותה הטבעת, בעיני יש משהו מיוחד בזה...
אנחנו רצינו טבעות קלאסיות בזהב צהוב...
גם במקרה הזה לאימי היקרה יש פציינט שהוא תכשיטן אז כמובן שהלכנו אליו.
וכאן יש סיפור מצחיק כי אמא שלי ממש ניסתה לשכנע אותנו לקחת משהו טיפה יותר מיוחד ולא פשוט וקלאסי, כשהגענו לחנות והוא הראה לנו את המבחר כמובן שישר הסתכלנו על הטבעות הקלאסיות, איך שעשינו את זה הוא טיפה משך את הקופסא אחורה, וכאן הבנתי שאנא שלי הייתה אצלו בביקור מקדים 
בסוף באמת לקחנו משהו טיפה יותר מעוצב


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

וטבעת אירוסין  
הוא קלע בול למה שרציתי!


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

רב - אמיר ווינד 
ידענו שאנחנו לא רוצים להתחתן דרך הרבנות (מי שמכן קראה תגובות שלי בעבר יודעת מה דעתי עליהם)
חיפשנו רב רפורמי שיחתן אותנו בטקס יהודי מסורתי...
אמיר ווינד מקסים, אחרי החתימה על הכתובה הוא נשאר עם הזוג ועושה מין טקס קטן כזה שבו מחזיקים ידיים, סוגרים עיניים ומדמיינים איך אנחנו רוצים שחיי הנישואין שלנו יראו 

מאוד ממליצה!


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

נעליים - נעלי מייק 
אל מייק הגעתי בעקבות המלצות בפורומים.
שמעו הייתי בשוק שהיום אפשר לקנות נעליים בהתאמה אישית ב300 ש"ח...
הנעליים היו נוחות בטירוף, רקדתי איתן כמעט כל הערב (8.5 ס"מ עקב)
אגב כשהלכתי להזמין אותן, בעלי בא איתי לוודא שאני לא מגזימה עם העקב... אני מאוד אוהבת עקבים (אני גם גבוהה בעצמי - 1.75), והוא פחד שאני אהיה יותר גבוהה ממנו.
אז התחלנו עם עקב 10 ס"מ וכל פעם הורדנו 0.5 ס"מ עד שהגענו לגובה הרצוי


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

ויאללה בלגן!!! 
בעלי החליט שהוא מתפקד בתור חשפן...


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

וכמובן הדגל!!!!


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

ומזה ניסיתי להימנע... 
שונאת שמרימים אותי! אוהבת להיות עם רגליים על הקרקע!!!
בפעם הראשונה שראיתי שמביאים כיסא לרחבה, הצלחתי לברוח, בפעם השניה פשוט גררו אותי...
מה שעוד יותר מפחיד זה שאלה שהרימו אותי הם חברי קבוצת הפוטבול של בעלי, והם לא רגילים למשקלים של 60 ק"ג...
נשבעת לכן שברגע מסויים לא הייתי בטוחה שאני אי פעם אחזור למטה...


----------



## RegiKo (26/5/13)

ועוד תמונה אחת שאני ממש אוהבת ונמשיך מחר


----------



## arapax (27/5/13)

תמונה מהממת 
איזה כיף לראות כאן תמונות של שחר


----------



## simplicity83 (27/5/13)

איזה יופי! 
תמונה קלאסית של שחר הגאון  יש לנו כמה דומות.

אחד הדברים שעשו לנו את היום הזה ככ מצחיק ומהנה זה שחר,טל וניר! 
ואני רואה שגם אצלכם הם עשו עבודה מצויינת 
המון המון מזל טוב, הכל נראה מקסים.
מחכה לראות עוד תמונות


----------



## RegiKo (27/5/13)

תודה! 
אני כל כך אהבתי את זה שהתמונות מאוד טבעיות...
לא מתחברת לכל התמונות קטלוגים  האלה עם תאורה מוזרה ואפקטים...

וגם לנו היה ממש שמח איתם!


----------



## simplicity83 (27/5/13)

זו בדיוק המומחיות שלו! 
לקחת את האור הטבעי ולהפיק ממנו תמונות קסומות!
זה בדיוק מה שחיפשנו, כמוכם -
בלי עיבודים מוגזמים וצבעים שעושים סחרחורת..
ובלי פוזות משונות. פשוט הסתובבנו,דיברנו וצחקנו ובין לבין הוא מוציא תמונות מדהימות. 
אני מתה על זה שכל תמונה שלו מספרת סיפור, הוא תופס רגעים.


----------



## RegiKo (27/5/13)

בדיוק מה שאני חושבת! 
אני כל כך אוהבת את כל הבעות הפנים בתמונות!!!


----------



## RegiKo (29/5/13)

יש לי קצת זמן פנוי בעבודה.... 
איזה באסה שאין לי איתי את התמונות בעבודה 
אבל זאת הזדמנות נהדרת לטיפים והמלצות....
כשהלכנו לחפש גן אירועים תמיד נעלתי סטילטו על מנת לבדוק אם העקבים נופלים בין הקרשים (מאוד חשוב אם אתן לא רוצות נעליים/רגליים שבורות בחתונה). 
רצינו מקום באווירה כפרית, אבל הבנו שאי אפשר לעשות את האירוע במקום שהוא לגמרי בטבע מכיוון שבאירוע היו המון בנות על עקבים ולא רציתי להגיד לאורחות שלנו להגיע בנעליים מסויימות. תדעו מי האורחים שלכן - זה חשוב...
כשאתן מחפשות מקום לאירוע, תחפשו באינטרנט דווקא את הדעות השליליות על המקום, ככה תדעו מה לבדוק כשאתן הולכות לראות את המקום.
לא עירבנו את ההורים שלנו בתהליך - לפי דעתי זה מתכון לאסון, למזלינו הם גם לא ממש רצו להתערב 
את בוקר החתונה התחלתי מאימון בחדר כושר, מאוד מומלץ!
אוכל בחתונה - אצלינו היה אירוע בופה ככה שלא היו "הפסקות אוכל", כמובן שזה מאוד בעייתי בשביל הזוג, אז מצאתי אחלה שיטה - בזמן שעברנו בין השולחנות, ביקשתי מהאורחים "לטעום" את מה שיש להם בצלחת  היה מאוד טעים!
לא להשתגע עם אטרקציות... אנחנו לא עשינו שום אטרקציה (חוץ מטיפה עשן ברחבה בזמן הריקוד, אבל לא הזמנו את זה, מסתבר שהגן שלנו מספק את זה בחינם ובאמת זה היה ממש טיפה - ככה שאפשר היה לראות את הרגליים שלנו ), אפילו לא מגנטים שאיכשהו זה נהיה חובה בחתונות, ואתן יודעות מה? האירוע נמשך כמעט עד 03:00, ככה שאני מניחה שעדיין אנשים נהנו... לפי דעתי לאנשים אכפת מהמוזיקה, אלכוהול ואוכל, ולא מזיקוקים/שנדלירים ושאר שטויות...
תבחרו שמלה נוחה, כזאת שאפשר לזוז בה ולרקוד בה בלי הצורך לסדר אותה, אתן לא רוצות שבכל התמונות יראו אתכן מושכות את המחוך למעלה כי השמלה נופלת. כאן זה גם המקום לציין שמאוד חשוב לבחור את מה שאתן אוהבות+מה שמחמיא לכן, לא כל הגזרות מחמיאות לכולן (וזה לא פחות חשוב לראות את השמלה מאחור). כשבאתי לתופר שלי הוא ישר אמר לי שגזרת "בת הים", או איך שזה לא נקרא - כזאת שצמודה ביריכיים ואז מתרחבת לא תתאים לי (וממש אין לי בעיית משקל אני 1.75 מ' ושוקלת 60 קילו) מכיוון שיש לי הבדל גדול בין רוחב המותניים והיריכיים. תבקשו מהתופר/ת שימליצו לכן לגבי גזרת השמלה.
והכי חשוב, תהנו! אל תהיו לחוצות מהיום הזה, תנו למישהו אחר לדאוג למזלגות חסרים בקבלת הפנים, זה היום שלכם!


----------

